# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Achievement Link Forging

## Stew

OK so you've all seen them people linking the achievements they've done, and it shows on the tooltip when you click it "Achevement completed by ____ on x-x-xx", well the thing is, like item links the server doesnt actually validate the _contents_ of a link it just validates that it is a _legal_ link, meaning of course that you can make up one that says you earned the Scarab lord achievement (for example) on the 15th of October, and confuse the hell out of your guild mates.


*HOW*
Step 1: Gathering information. Its not as simple as just copy/paste some code and bam it works, you need to get the following things:
1. Your characters GUID. I don't want to sit here all night explaining what a GUID is etc, just run this:


```
/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage(UnitGUID("PLAYER"))
```

it should look something like this: , chop off the 0x and make a note of this, you'll need it later
2. The id and name of the achievement you want to use. Best way for that is to look it up on wowhead or something similar. On wowhead, the URL will look something like hxxp://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=1234 and its that 1234 that you need, as well as the exact achivement name.
3. The date for your achievement, if its something like Scarab Lord, then pick the patch date, which is when it would have been awarded, otherwise, pick whatever date you want after the patch date.

Step 2: The magic bit
Substitute the following information in where marked, and run this command:
1234 = Achievement ID
0000000000000001 = Character's GUID (Yes you should put all the zeros in that you got from the command above)
12 = Date (Month)
31 = Date (Day)
8 = Date (year, last digit)
Scarab Lord = Achievement Name


```
/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:1234:0000000000000001:1:12:31:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Scarab Lord]\124h\124r")
```

From there, shift click it into whatever chat message you want and it should work. 
If you get d/ced or your guild decides to kick you for whatever, please don't blame me.
And one final point: you;re forging a link for an achievement, you're not forging the actual achievement, as far as the game is concerned this has no effect on what you've completed, and anyone comparing achievements to you will see what you have/haven't done anyway.

EDIT: fixed link, had a C instead of an R at the end

----------


## Christina

Very nice! +Rep

----------


## Ginchy

Doesnt work. Or I may be doing it wrong, where do you put the GUID?

----------


## Stew

> Doesnt work.


Wow you should be an addon beta tester with those kind of error reporting skillz

3rd last character changed to r from c, should work now

----------


## Ginchy

When I put it in, it doesnt link anything, just says the word.

----------


## Dr. Doom

Not bad(filla)

EDIT: <3 sammy

----------


## Lemonnns

I had a problem with it only showing the word too, you have to replace the 1234 with the real achievement ID for Scarab Lord, 416.

----------


## Mike3667

I can't customize one myself and make it linkable. Shame, +rep though.

----------


## Embalm

Going to test it. Sounds really nice, great job. +REP

----------


## 555

I know I'm a leecher and all. But this won't work, all links are now checked server side first. You will get dc'd any time you try to put your created link into a comment. Every time.

So it defeats the whole purpose of "confuse your guildmates" as your friends and everyone else can never see it, just you.

It's cool what you did, but you should have just been upfront that it can NEVER work, instead of telling people it's so funny, and they might get gkicked, you mention dc's but pretend there's only a chance it can happen, when I'm sure you knew it happens every time. This entire thing is rather pointless unless someone wants to go through all this work to...trick themselves.

Thought I would save people some time.

----------


## Kelthuzard

Thanks alot are the achievemnta worth it

----------


## BRB TRiPPiN

It works fine for me 555 so your explanation is a fail.

----------


## Dragoner

lolz nice find

----------


## zee kill

This is sooo great rep+

----------


## 555

> It works fine for me 555 so your explanation is a fail.


If you mean you can see "scarab lord" you're right. But as I said it cannot be linked in guild chat or anywhere else. If it's working for you on live you are a miracle man. Please tell us what you did, instead of just saying fail, which was ironic.

----------


## zee kill

heh my guildmates didnt like i opened the gates of aq at wrong time

----------


## whitefox

I got the achievement links working but only I can see it, would there be a way to make it show up in actual chat messages?

----------


## AK40

Nope, DC's all the time.

----------


## BRB TRiPPiN

> If you mean you can see "scarab lord" you're right. But as I said it cannot be linked in guild chat or anywhere else. If it's working for you on live you are a miracle man. Please tell us what you did, instead of just saying fail, which was ironic.


You have to change the 1234 to the real achievement ID as well as the name if you want it to be another achievement. 

So for the achievement Scarab Lord to work you would have to replace the 1234 with 416 which is the ID for that achievement.

----------


## maxipul

I can confirm that this works and it IS linkable. I kinda freaked out my guild linking them the sunwell achievement. It does say that you have completed it. If you do exactly what he says to do it will work, also note that he made a typo at first so copy the corrected script. Without that change it will not work.

----------


## 555

> You have to change the 1234 to the real achievement ID as well as the name if you want it to be another achievement. 
> 
> So for the achievement Scarab Lord to work you would have to replace the 1234 with 416 which is the ID for that achievement.


/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:416:0x00000000018BA3E3:1:10 :14:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Scarab Lord]\124h\124r")

That's the code I used, I made all the correct changes, unless something got by me, and apparently alot of other people. 

Edit: No I don't have a smiley face in the code...not that far gone. Just a badly placed ": 8".

----------


## xrealemotion

Works fine. +rep

----------


## micko

confirmed just now works

----------


## Stew

Apparently for some people it work,s for others it doesnt, but from my experience if it doesnt work, you're just doing it wrong. i may be incorrect in this, but after my typo last night, i went and double checked everything by hand, made up a scarab lord link for my level 36 warlock, and linked it in guild without any problems

----------


## Nakkipaketti

i triple checked everything dates etc i get the link but i am not able to link it to anyone  :Frown:

----------


## nikomo

Hah, I linked Scarab Lord as if I would have done it.
I'm a draenei.




> If you mean you can see "scarab lord" you're right. But as I said it cannot be linked in guild chat or anywhere else. If it's working for you on live you are a miracle man. Please tell us what you did, instead of just saying fail, which was ironic.


Worked for me, I linked it to a friend thru whisper and I linked it to guild.

----------


## MegL

> /script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:416:0x00000000018BA3E3:1:10 :14:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Scarab Lord]\124h\124r")
> 
> That's the code I used, I made all the correct changes, unless something got by me, and apparently alot of other people. 
> 
> Edit: No I don't have a smiley face in the code...not that far gone. Just a badly placed ": 8".



remove the "0x" so it only says "00000000018BA3E3" in the middle, that should solve it. only the digits after the 0x is to be written.

oh and nice find  :Big Grin:  works perfectly, my guild went WTF  :Big Grin:  
+rep

----------


## Stew

thanks, yes the instructions do say to chop the 0x off the GUID, so you just have 16 characters that are 0-9 A-F

in case anyone's interested, it appears that the format is 
achievementid:guid:done/notdone (1/-1):month:day:year:number related to completion of multiple objectives:multi-objective:multiobjective:multiobjective

----------


## deter

nice stuff +Rep
where do i get more achievement id's? like caught 500fish or something like that

----------


## Invisible Elf

I could not make this work, here is the one I tried: 

```
/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:885:0000000000038735:1:10:19:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Ashes of Al'ar]\124h\124r")
```

 I triple checked that my GUID is right and I also tried other achievements but I simply could not create clickable achievementes (could link in guildchat though)

----------


## jonny01

confirmed that its working and no longer d/c's if you take out the "0x".

----------


## Stew

> I could not make this work, here is the one I tried: 
> 
> ```
> /script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:885:0000000000038735:1:10:19:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Ashes of Al'ar]\124h\124r")
> ```
> 
>  I triple checked that my GUID is right and I also tried other achievements but I simply could not create clickable achievementes (could link in guildchat though)


Yeah that one you pasted doesnt seem to work, might be because you only need one of the 2 objectives, i'm not sure will lookinto it

----------


## rdr1994

nice! ill rep when i can lol

----------


## rdr1994

btw also confirmed xD

----------


## Eleetis

I can only make the link, 

Is it possible to create the whole line

[Name] has earned the achievement blah blah

----------


## Stew

> I can only make the link, 
> 
> Is it possible to create the whole line
> 
> [Name] has earned the achievement blah blah


no

(padding)

----------


## Forever

Tried this but all I got is [Scarab Lord] in yellow text. Can't put it in a chat channel either

----------


## wootpeng

> Tried this but all I got is [Scarab Lord] in yellow text. Can't put it in a chat channel either


You have to link it into your chat box from there.

----------


## Muramasa

Some fun one's to forge:

Title name / Title #

Warglaives of Azzinoth / 426
Thori'dal, the Stars' Fury / 725
Sunwell Plateau / 698
Scarab Lord / 416
Ashes of Al'ar / 885

----------


## BonutDot

I've been doing this for a few days now, and it's really really funny.

Ding!

/script SendChatMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:13:PLAYERID:1:10:15:8:4294967295: 4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Level 80]\124h\124r")

----------


## wow100

> I've been doing this for a few days now, and it's really really funny.
> 
> Ding!
> 
> /script SendChatMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:13:PLAYERID:1:10:15:8:4294967295: 4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Level 80]\124h\124r")


When I link it I get disconeccted.

----------


## BonutDot

Um, good. You have to do just the tinyest bit of reading.

----------


## Stew

> Um, good. You have to do just the tinyest bit of reading.


indeed, you can't just copy/paste this stuff anyway, reading the OP helps :-)

----------


## Eleetis

> When I link it I get disconeccted.


did he copy the smiley and pasted into wow lol

----------


## Stew

Still works perfectly, tested repeatedly.

if it doesnt work, either its an achievement like the ashes of a'lar one that doesnt work properly, or you're doing it wrong.

----------


## Muramasa

Or WoW hates me. I wouldn't doubt it. But I could generate the link and put it in chat boxes, but then when I pressed enter it simply sent as a text in the given chat color, unclickable. ='(

----------


## gfxluvr

Works for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamma

Gj its working perfeckt  :Smile:

----------


## mcpuffchaos

kol now i can link cool achievements in guild chat

----------


## reeveerx

Nice work finding this. However, you cannot fool the guild, as when an achievement is acomplished, it says it in guild automatically and doesn't have the [guild] tag in it. It simply just says your name "has earned the achievement xxx"

Is there anyway to broadcast this to guild scriptwise without the [guild] tag being included?

----------


## christ6241981

is there a way to make a script to create a guild message that would say something like 

(Character Name) has earned the achievement [Fudge Packers Anonymous].

with the fake achievement simply being yellow like an actual achievement. I know it wouldnt' be clickable but would still be fun?

----------


## blackp3arl

really nice! thanks

----------


## xmagusx

> Nice work finding this. However, you cannot fool the guild, as when an achievement is acomplished, it says it in guild automatically and doesn't have the [guild] tag in it. It simply just says your name "has earned the achievement xxx"
> 
> Is there anyway to broadcast this to guild scriptwise without the [guild] tag being included?


Yes, it's a real reach to say, "/g Hey guys, look what I managed to do last night! [Warglaives of Azzinoth]"

----------


## Kalle1

This one sounds nice , will test it later on ! ty dude <3

----------


## Villy

i said i got level 80 in my guild chat and yeah... long story short OWNED lol this is great! 


lol people asked "HOW" i said i ****ed a gm lol

----------


## Stew

> is there a way to make a script to create a guild message that would say something like 
> 
> (Character Name) has earned the achievement [Fudge Packers Anonymous].
> 
> with the fake achievement simply being yellow like an actual achievement. I know it wouldnt' be clickable but would still be fun?


No.




> Nice work finding this. However, you cannot fool the guild, as when an achievement is acomplished, it says it in guild automatically and doesn't have the [guild] tag in it. It simply just says your name "has earned the achievement xxx"
> 
> Is there anyway to broadcast this to guild scriptwise without the [guild] tag being included?


No. 
Closest you could get is writing a guild message then padding out the line with spaces so it wraps, but the text would be indented, and people would spot the fake immediately if they have turned off guild achievement announces or changed their colour etc

----------


## devmode

Not working on live for shift linking, as of the post time...

----------


## vlada111

Nice +rep for this

----------


## Stew

> Not working on live for shift linking, as of the post time...


tried it this morning, was working then.

----------


## FallingReign

For those still having trouble here its a full macro that does it for you

*Replace* 416 with your desired achievement ID, (this can be obtained as explained by the OP).
*Replace* Scarab Lord with the exact name of the Achievement (keep quotes)
*Replace* 11:6:8 with your new date (using the exact same format and quotes)
*11:6:8* will output as *11/06/2008*



```
/script no=416 name="Scarab Lord" date="11:6:8" p = gsub(UnitGUID("PLAYER"),"0x",""); ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:"..no..":"..p..":1:"..date..":4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h["..name.."]\124h\124r")
```

----------


## Aegan

Followed the guide exactly as it's written, no problems at all yet. Only thing that didn't work was giving my achievements custom names, but that was expected.

And I actually managed to link one with a date of 12/65/2047 so yeah... fun stuff.

----------


## Gravage

Has anyone confirmed that these work for Europe?

I've been trying to do several achievements, including copy/pasting stuff from here and editing the PlayerID, but I can't seem to get it to work.

Edit: Confirmed. An odd enter got in somewhere.

Thanks man :]

----------


## ThePedestrian1

Lol nice one

----------


## Bradders6161

as an extra here, if your in a raid, and people ask you to validate that you've completed the raid before by linking the achivement, you can shift click anyone else who has done it and send that, bloody funny, did this in gruul

----------


## Home

I saw this kind of addon.. Probs it was in El1ttpvpe3rs

 :Smile: 

But this should do the same thing  :Smile:

----------


## sascatuan

Awesome little trick thanks! works

----------


## Remus

not workin ... i get dc'd if i try to link em

----------


## BanThisBlizz

Is there a way to use the /script command to output to anyone around you so that it would just show up to everyone on a blank line that EVERYONE around you can see that you wouldnt have to shift right click into a chat?

----------


## Exp

I also got dc'd when trying this.. :x

----------


## phgn99

really amazing dude! +rep

----------


## Parog

> I also got dc'd when trying this.. :x


That's what happens when you necrobump a thread that's more than a month old. This does not work anymore. edit: for me at least, for all I know I could be doing something wrong.

----------


## Exp

> I also got dc'd when trying this.. :x





> That's what happens when you necrobump a thread that's more than a month old. This does not work anymore.


oops solly :Frown:

----------


## glogg

tested on live and is working for me

----------


## rknDA1337

Worked for me without a hitch, using OP's guide to the letter. Very cool! Would rep if I could  :Smile:

----------


## thakillers

Just did it, everyone in the guild were like ??? Whats going on!

----------


## Naem

Funny, I was thinking that this was possible but when I tried it out on my own I couldn't get it to work. I apparently wasn't doing the ID part correctly. Never knew this thread existed...

By the way, this still works.

----------


## magesr1337

Wow I freaked out a lot of my friends by linking the 1000 valor one XD

----------


## Cynik

/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:1410: 0x000000000025FC86:1:12:31:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Realm First! Level 80 Orc]\124h\124r")

is the link i posted, i can successfully create it, when i click on it, it says everything correctly, however when i link it and press enter i get DC'd, am i doing something wrong?

the smiley face is an 8

----------


## wowmania

Hey i found something for all of you guy ^^ Maybe it will help you and it's faster to create fake achievement. This is simply an addon u can insert ingame.
Instruction : Hold ALT and click on an achievement this should Pop Up a window with some settings.
Link :
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Thank you

----------


## jaggermister

Cool Thanks +rep!

----------


## cladovan

love it :P

----------


## Rogerfs

That's insane!! Ty very much!

----------


## jaggermister

Thanks a lot! +Rep!

----------


## vlada111

This works fine, thanks :Smile:

----------


## Stew

> That's what happens when you necrobump a thread that's more than a month old. This does not work anymore. edit: for me at least, for all I know I could be doing something wrong.


Haven't tested it since christmas but it was working before, 

Itemlinks have been forgable since the dawn of time so i'd be surprised if they took a special interest in this

----------


## Facist

They still do work, but any new ones I've tried don't work if you keep the 0x in front of your guid, so take that out and it should work.

----------


## zhPaul

> /script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:1410: 0x000000000025FC86:1:12:31:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Realm First! Level 80 Orc]\124h\124r")
> 
> is the link i posted, i can successfully create it, when i click on it, it says everything correctly, however when i link it and press enter i get DC'd, am i doing something wrong?
> 
> the smiley face is an 8


*PLEASE next time read the thread completely.. here you go.



```
/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:1410:000000000025FC86:1:12:31:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Realm First! Level 80 Orc]\124h\124r")
```

*

----------


## Fuzzah

Working still - I managed to forge the Malygos 5 minute kill link and countless others last night.

----------


## dushkarn

ehehe this is funny. thank you for this  :Smile:

----------


## Fumler

Very cool!

----------


## THEjasman

getting disconnections from the code gen on the website you posted OP

----------


## coldmrn

Quite complicated but still a good idea to stuff around with, will play around with it later and tell ya how it goes

----------


## Killerpet

Since some ppl are having difficulty with this ill help explain it. Here is how the code is broken down:



```
/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:2186:0000000000F437F3:1:3:8:9:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Scarab Lord]\124h\124r")
```

is




However, if you still dont understand and just want to have fun you can use these commands (you can make 3 macro's if you like and just click them at the start)

Run these 3 scripts:


```
/script function a(X) m=date("%m"); d=date("%d"); y=date("%y");p=UnitGUID("PLAYER");if X == nil then x=math.random(10000); else x=X;end;I,N=GetAchievementInfo(x);if N~=nil then b(p,x,N,m,d,y); else a();end; end
```




```
/script function b(p,x,N,m,d,y) M="\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:"..x..":"..strsub(p,3)..":1:"..m..":"..d..":"..y..":4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h["..N.."]\124h\124r" ChatFrame1:AddMessage(M.." ID# "..x); end; a();
```




```
/script function c(T) if T==1 then Ty="GUILD"; else Ty="EMOTE" end; SendChatMessage("has earned the achievement "..M.."!",Ty); end;
```

after running these 3 scripts once (you dont need to run them after this) use the following commands:

/script a() <--generates a random achievement

/script a(<number>) <-- generates the achievement relating to the achievement ID 
e.g. /script a(610) is [Death to the warchief]

/script c() <-- Displays the emote "<player> has earned the achievement <whatever the last achivement was>"
e.g. doing /script a(610) then doing /script c() will result in "<player> has earned the achievement [Death to the warchief]"

/script c(1) <-- does the same as above but in guild (note: you will still have the : after your name)

proof: (im horde)



EDIT: If you make these into a macro you can just click the middle macro to generate a random achivement

NOTE: The achivements generated will always have the current date and be for that character. it is possible to make achievements with any date in the future or past too and possible to make achivements for other people by changing the id to theirs, their id can be obtained using /script ChatFrame1:AddMessage(UnitGUID("TARGET"))

NOTE2: To get the achievement ID got to www.wowhead.com and find the achievement (e.g. Death to the Warchief!) the URL at the top will contain the ID (e.g. for Death to the Warchief! it will be wowhead.com/?achievement=610 so 610 is the ID)

-------------------------------
For those of you interested here is a complete breakdown from http://www.wowwiki.com/AchievementLink


```
|cffffff00|Hachievement:2186:00000000002FDDE9:1:12:19:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295|h[The Immortal]|h|r
```

 * "|cffffff00" - Colorizes the link (see itemLink)
* "|H" - Hyperlink introduction
* "achievement:2186" - Achievement ID
* "00000000002FDDE9" - Character ID
* "1" - Status of this achievement. "1" means finished, and vice versa.
* "12" - Month this was finished.
* "19" - Day this was finished.
* "8" - Year this was finished, starts from 2000.
* "4294967295" - Flags of details of this. (#1)
* "4294967295" - Flags of details of this. (#2)
* "4294967295" - Flags of details of this. (#3)
* "4294967295" - Flags of details of this. (#4)
* "|h" - Hyperlink data concluded, text follows
* "[The Immortal]" - Display text
* "|h" - Hyperlink conclusion
* "|r" - Returns color to normal


(4294967295 is the highest number you can get using 32 bits)

----------


## Fillepille

I always get dc'ed when i try to link it, anyone know why?

----------


## ron84

did some more research and found out that i was wrong, if a mod is around please delete this post

----------


## randomized

To make this simpler... Achievements

----------


## prowy

Confirmed this still works, i've been doing this all night.  :Smile:

----------


## populus

Very nice. But I keep getting DC'd when I try to /w it to someone (:

----------


## Mirora

Looking good, and works well  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing 

+Rep

----------


## Ripe

Damn nice 100% working
(For brainless people: To link that to the chat just use script and shift click it to your chat, no DC or something)

----------


## Nymphx

This is basically the same as when you could put images into chat, correct? +Rep

----------


## [Royal]

I try this but I cant link it in guild or trade, what am I doing wrong?

/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:2904:0380000002BDAD25:1:06: 1:09:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Conqueror Of Ulduar]\124h\124r")

----------


## frank123321

> I try this but I cant link it in guild or trade, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> /script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:2904:0380000002BDAD25:1:06: 1:09:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h[Conqueror Of Ulduar]\124h\124r")


Get's me d/ced as well, been trying to figure this out but all i get is dc

----------


## anonymous123

why are 6 month old posts still on the front page

----------


## eric888

Just tried it, works flawless after you understand what to edit etc.

----------


## backstabber

fakeachievement.com/ if you are to lazy to bother to make one yourself

----------


## Büch Dich

> Doesnt work. Or I may be doing it wrong, where do you put the GUID?


Your DP should be :4 hahahahaha

----------


## mobikenobi

underachiever addon does this for you btw, but still nice work

----------


## Stew

Wow this thread's still going eh?

And just to point out - i posted this in october 08, underachiever etc were made in march 2009 :P

Hey, its still handy for raids etc, and *still* people take an achievement link as proof :-)

Oh and people who said +Rep, that doesn't do anything except link an image, you have to hit the button in the top right of the post you want to give rep to.

----------


## benevan

not an explot Wai

----------


## FlawedHero

> I know I'm a leecher and all. But this won't work, all links are now checked server side first. You will get dc'd any time you try to put your created link into a comment. Every time.
> 
> So it defeats the whole purpose of "confuse your guildmates" as your friends and everyone else can never see it, just you.
> 
> It's cool what you did, but you should have just been upfront that it can NEVER work, instead of telling people it's so funny, and they might get gkicked, you mention dc's but pretend there's only a chance it can happen, when I'm sure you knew it happens every time. This entire thing is rather pointless unless someone wants to go through all this work to...trick themselves.
> 
> Thought I would save people some time.


You're wrong, I just did it in Guild chat and chat boomed with "WTF!!!" from all the achievement whores in my guild.

Confirmed working, you just have to be smarter than the macro...

+rep

EDIT: Not letting me rep for some reason. I'll try again later.

----------


## duiiod54

Works as intended. Nice way to make fun of achievement nerds =) +rep

----------


## Mansion

You can also do it at this link;
Dont have achievement which required for instances?
Use fakeachievement.com!  :Smile:

----------


## scearezt

cool but it's drop me from the server if i link it to the chat! ?.? LOL

----------


## Aldun

You just made an account to bump a months-old topic that obviously doesn't work this way anymore?

----------


## gabrielxxx

nice got my alt on a raid but they did get mad when i did kill ony lool

----------


## Zense

NICE...:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

----------


## Mansion

Might be taken from
Achievements
....
No rep for you.

----------


## Swordcaller

or you just simply download an achievement faker addon >.<

----------


## Andros

When i try to link it in chat, i get an error message:
Message: SendChatMessage(): Invalid escape code in chat message
Time: 11/09/09 19:54:01
Count: 5
Stack: [string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
(tail call): ?
[C]: ?
[C]: ?
[C]: in function `SendChatMessage'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3189: in function `ChatEdit_SendText'
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:3201: in function `ChatEdit_OnEnterPressed'
[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1>

Locals: 
Can you explain me why? :P

----------


## drake94

how do u edit the name of the achievement, whithout having the achievement id being exactly the same as the name for example.



/script ChatFrame1:AddMessage("\124cffffff00\124Hachievement:555:0000000000000001:1:12:3 1:8:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295:4294967295\124h/r[OMG]\124r")

but everyone says the achievement id must be the same name aswell, iv seen people edit there achievement names but, keeping a different ID, for example iv seen someone do [Justin Beiber Must Die!], but when u click it it turns out to be the Malygos Must Die Achievement. how do u do this can someone show me a script of this

----------


## kingralphus

Too bad you scrubs cant be more like my main and actually have the real ach. scarab lord...you jelly?  :Smile:

----------


## KingHappy

This thread is over a year and a half old, the information is probably outdated by now. Just stop replying and let it die.

----------


## azza

or you could just goto curse and get an addon like underachiver that does it for you.

it works for fos aswell like realm firsts.

----------


## jokimb

So all my friends who tell me they can see it, are lying to me then?

oh well

----------


## nathanrox

> Wow you should be an addon beta tester with those kind of error reporting skillz
> 
> 3rd last character changed to r from c, should work now


he said " or i could be doign it wrong" jeez

----------


## Jchunx

Old thread that has been bumped several times now is old, closing to prevent any future bumps.

----------

